# Red Wine Pate de Fruits



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience in making pate de fruits with red wine as an ingredient? Or a recipe to share?

Thanks much in advance. 

Annie


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Not offhand, but check the Boiron (frozen fruit purée in 1kg blocks) website, they lots and lots of pate de fruit recipes. With red wine, they usually use something neutral like apple purée as a bulking ingredient.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

http://www.dessarts.com/2014/02/red-wine-pate-de-fruit.html

I used this recipe as a guideline for a wine country event last year. I kind of followed the directions but you've got to cook it a little more. Do a test batch first so you know how your pectin works. I also made my own applesauce; it will set based on how runny it comes out.

I remember it tasted reaaalllyy good!

Edit: let us set at room temp overnight. Not the fridge.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

harpua said:


> http://www.dessarts.com/2014/02/red-wine-pate-de-fruit.html
> 
> I used this recipe as a guideline for a wine country event last year. I kind of followed the directions but you've got to cook it a little more. Do a test batch first so you know how your pectin works. I also made my own applesauce; it will set based on how runny it comes out.
> 
> ...


Yep, I saw that recipe in my first search and I was annoyed because the author didn't specify the end cooking temp. Rather, it was just boil for a few minutes, which was too vague for me. I know how fussy pate de fruits can be. I since found that if I changed my Google search terms to "wine jellies" I was more successful and I found this: https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/uncategorised-recipes/mulled-wine-jelly-sweets

Better instructions on that one. I'm trying to avoid the whole trial and error thing, but I think in this case I'll probably end up making more than one batch until I'm happy with it.

I've got the Boiron table too, so I'll be able to use that to come up with something acceptable.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Let us know what you do!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

How did it come out?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

harpua said:


> How did it come out?


Well, as luck would have it, my life got upended 3 weeks ago when my mom had to go into a nursing home. I've been in senior care hell. I hope I get another opportunity to do them at some point.....


----------



## cheflew (May 23, 2016)

I hope all gets better for you!


----------

